

The Big Bang never happened? - enedil
http://www.glennbeck.com/2015/02/10/watch-the-big-bang-never-happened/

======
bediger4000
Oh, geez, the headline says "Big Band" while the article says "Big Bang". I
was really hoping that somehow, "In the Mood" was merely a figment of the
collective imagination, that Tommy Dorsey, Cab Calloway, Ish Kabibble and
Glenn Miller were just products of some particularly contorted and perverted
conspiracy. Imagine my disappointment!

------
n17r4m
Frankly, I'm cool with the idea of the quantum corrections being inserted into
general relativity's field equations. And I'm cool with the idea that this
might imply a universe that didn't start with a bang.. But how does the new
hypothesis explain the (increasing and accelerating) red-shifts found when
observing distant galaxies?

